
Ask HN: "airbnb for mini-storage"...why hasn't this worked? - drewonstuff
These guys have tried:
bit.ly/nEQvml - Storably, abandoned.
sparefoot.com/ - started as a P2P, but pivoted to a mom and pop aggregator.<p>This UK site looks to be doing only ok: sharemystorage.com.<p>The storage industry is large: http://bit.ly/LXaB86 and probably ripe for disruption.
Maybe the timing is right for this to be well-executed.
Anyone interested or have any insight?
======
kdsudac
Interesting question, and I could hypothesize all day about issues you'd have
to work out: -> liability if stuff gets stolen? -> 24/7 access? (if you're
renting storage space in the basement, do you have to give renters keys to
your house?) -> Look at pricing for storage places and then ask yourself what
pricing makes sense for both parties. Like if $70/month gets you a 10x12
storage space at a professional site how cheap would a c2c alternative have to
be? Maybe $40/month? Would $40/month be worth the hassle of storing someone
else's stuff in your garage?

Best approach is probably just send an email to the storably people to get the
straight dope. Looks like their team is still intact.

~~~
drewonstuff
Agreed. I have been thinking about the "what's it worth to store stuff
question"...and I think, as someone who may store things for people, that $10
a box to fill up my 12-box closet might be worth it.

Access would probably not be 24hours....times to be listed on a "sellers"
profile.

I've tried reaching Storably, no response yet.

------
mikecane
You gonna feel good letting some sketchy people store stuff? Meth chemicals?
Explosives? Guns? Drugs? Your first court date will wipe out any profits.

~~~
drewonstuff
Agreed, the person storing would need to probably know what's in the box.
While this could be weird, if you want to store your stuff at someone elses
house, you probably wouldn't mind them seeing what's in the box.

------
dreamdu5t
It's illegal. Every storage unit I've rented has had a clause preventing any
sort of sublease.

~~~
jaredsohn
The OP is talking about using one's house/apartment for storage.

------
chrisrickard
<http://cornerstorage.co>

